# My Story - In progress



## Laurie DesAutels (Feb 12, 2016)

I will not rant but I need somewhere I can chat with others about my story.
I've had IBS since I was a teen. I'm 40 now and I had a CT scan performed a week ago that found a filling defect in my Cecum 1.5 X 1.5.
I am scared poopless! My father passed of colon cancer 3 years ago and I'm just now having my third bowel movement since the CT scan last week.
Four tablespoons of Miralax and a bottle of Mag Citrate over the course of 24 hours directed by my gastrointestinal doctor.
I have a colonoscopy and endoscopy scheduled next Thursday.
I've felt with constipation and all the IBS fun since I was in H.S.
So this is my story.. TBC.


----------

